# Gévy.........6 000



## Cintia&Martine

La petite Gévy (oui, oui, je vous assure c'est pas un gros gabarit ) est arrivée à 


*6000 posts

* 
mais chacun d'entre eux vaut son pesant d'or.​ 
Dire 6000 c'est dire 6000 diamants bruts et polis (dans les deux sens), 6000 bijou*X* (et 6000 bisous), 6000 prodiges (dont elle est prodigue), 6000 chefs-d'oeuvre (et oeuvre de cheffe ou de cheftaine ), 6000 perles (qui ne sont pas de la perlouse), 6000 moments de bonne humeur (et d'humour), 6000 modèles de perfection (bref c'est une fille canon)....

(je continuerais bien mais il faut en laisser por les autres  .....   ... et les gars).

Un beso


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Gévy, por tus 6.000 perlas de sabiduría. Merci beaucoup, chere Gévy. 

Voilà un petit cadeau pour la fête.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Uy, veo que los chicos somos los primeros... ¡Pero cualquiera se pierde la fiesta de nuestra querida Gévy! 
Muchísimas felicidades por esos *6000 posts*, y muchas gracias por tu amabilidad y por tus ganas de ayudar. 
Un bisou muy grande, 
Jordi


----------



## silvia fernanda

_*Muchas felicidades Gévy por tus 6000 post!!!*_
_*Bisous*_
_*Silvia*_


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Ah bueno, Gévy, muchas felicidades y el deseo de que sigas dando tu toque personal e inteligente por estos espacios!!*
​


----------



## fragnol123

*Muchas felicidades* Gévy, tus traducciones siempre me sorprenden (para bien), gracias por regalarnos estas 6000 perlitas. 

Un beso,
Elena.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gévy, Merci pour votre aide, Vous êtes SUPERB!!! 

Y bueno espero nos sigas moderando y ayudando a todos cuando nos estamos quemando el cerebro por comprender algo


Eres un baluarte de esta página y del foro E-F.


----------



## yserien

Felicidades por tus 6.000.


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola amigos! 

¿Qué es eso, un concurso al que más exagera o qué? 

Mil gracias a todos por los gestos de amistad y el cariño que siempre me dais.

¡¡¡Martine, te has pasaó!!! 

1. Je suis de petit gabarit parce qu'on a tous besoin de petit poi(d)s chez soi... le forum aussi !

2. Entre le pesant d'or, les perles, les diamants et les bijoux, voilà que le forum devient une quincaillerie ambulante...: todo a cien. 

3. Les chefs d'oeuvre sont plutôt des oeuvres du chef, voire des hors d'oeuvre variés, sauce picante. 

4. Vous êtes tous des amours ! Ant, Jordi, Silvia, Inés, Elena, Miguel, Yserien,  estar con vosotros es una alegría y compartir los hilos con vosotros me saca siempre una ancha sonrisa (así van los mensajes aumentando, ¡qué le vamos a hacer si no puedo resistir el placer de saludaros, aunque sea diciendo alguna burrada! ).

Bisous à tous !

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Muchas felicidades, *Gévy*. ¿Qué haríamos sin tí? Tantas preguntas difíciles que han sido resueltas gracias a tus acertadísimas respuestas, dadas además con gracia, encanto y cariño. No nos abandones nunca, por favor. 

Un petonet,
Lluís


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai vu que Gévy a sévi ! J'évite les vigies et je vais vite jeter des mots givrés ici ! 
Gibi !


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Gévy, te mando 6000 abrazos por las 6000 maravillas que nos has regalado 
Felicitaciones


Nos vemos


----------



## Gévy

Lluis, K(l)arinette, César, merci de tout coeur pour vos gentillesses et vos clins d'oeil.

N'applaudissez pas les 6 000, il y en a pas mal de modération dans le tas (pas toujours si sympas ), hahahaha... Et dans le reste, il faut trier.

Bisous !

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Certes, mais même quand tu fronces les sourcils, tu nous envoies quand même des bisous... et c'est aussi ceux-là qu'on applaudit !
Reste telle que tu es : des bisous, on en redemande ! Et on t'en envoie plein en retour !


----------



## Gévy

Merci Nanon !  C'est vraiment gentil, je me sens moins sorcière, d'un coup. 

D'autres, pour ajouter à la collec. 

Gévy


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Gévy!

¡Felicitaciones por los más de 6k posts! ¡¡Que sigan y sigan viniendo más y más!!

Un fuerte abrazo y un pequeño presente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_6 000 posts... mais combien de jaja(s) ?

   Félicitations Gévy !   

Bisettes 
_​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Félicitations chère Gévy!

Gracias por tu ayuda y por ser tan amable con nosotros 

Bisous *


----------



## Gévy

¡Hola Erasmo, Punkita et Cristina! 

¡Ay que ver lo que dan de sí estos 6 000! Tantos amigos a mi alrededor, tous ces petits mots gentils, las sonrisas, los ánimos, les bisous ! 

Vous êtes chouettes, tous, vous le savez ?

Merci de tout coeur, bisous-bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Silvia10975

¡¡¡Uy cielo!!! Casi me lo iba a perder 
Es que no estaba aquí y... y... bueno, ya he regresado y, por lo tanto,
*COMPLIMENTI CARISSIMA!!!*
Por todo lo que haces aquí y COMO lo haces. ¡Un abrazo bien grande!
Silvia


----------



## marcoszorrilla

No había visto el hilo hasta ahora, pero creo que aún estoy a tiempo de felicitar Gévi por sus más de 6.000 mensajes en los foros así como por su trabajo como moderadora.


*Felicidades Gévi.*​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=54073Muchas felicidades a una de mis *foreras *favoritas.


----------



## Gévy

¡Mil gracias, Silvia, Marcos y Víctor!

Siempre estamos a tiempo cuando hay una fiesta de por medio.  O si no, volvemos a convocar otra, por el motivo que sea.

Estos 6 000 no son más que el pretexto para juntarnos entre amigos y pasarlo bien.  Y que así siga...

Mil besotes,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Cintia&Martine said:


> (je continuerais bien mais il faut en laisser por les autres  .....


 

Tu parles Charles !!! 

Il leur reste quoi aux autres???? surtout après quinze jours d'absence ? 

Hein ?

Les yeux pour pleurer , oui ...mais que tu transformes en perles, la rage d'arriver *** ème , éternel *** mais qui te laisse volontiers la *** place.

Merci pour ton *** qui elle au moins n'est pas que virtuelle

Et bien sûr !!!


----------



## Gévy

Merci Paquita, 

Dis, c'est bien la peine d'être un lièvre pour arriver à c't'heure ! J'étais en train de balayer les confettis, il y en avait de partout !!!



> ...mais que tu transformes en perles


Ah, autant dire que je passe mon temps à enfiler des perles ! 

Mais pour l'amitié, pas de problème, elle est là, bien belle et bien forte, pas de crainte à avoir. 

Merci de tout coeur et plein de bisous pour toi.

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra vez tarde pero tengo excusas, como ya sabes.

Felicidades Gévy por sorprendernos siempre con tus respuestas y ese humor tan personal que las hace tan especiales.

Eres todo un carácter (antes muerta que sosa, me apunto) y,           por lo que dice Martine: *¿pequeña y matona?*

Un beso.


----------



## chics

¡Que llego, que llego! Felicidades y gracias, _ma belle_ !


----------



## Gévy

Merci les filles !

Tina, lo de las excusas...ejem...

Pequeña y matona... mmmmm.... no sé... , ya me dirás, te dejo juzgar.

Chics, tranqui, respira... que para que llegues a tiempo a la proxima fiesta te prestaré mi coche. 

Bisous 

Gévy


----------



## Fernita

mmmm, ¡qué vergüenza llegar tan tarde a la fiesta!
De todas maneras, dear Gèvy, ¡¡¡te mando mis sinceras felicitaciones!!!

Let's celebrate!!!

Besos y abrazos,
y....

*un regalito*

Fernita


----------



## Gévy

¡Gracias Fernita!  

Nunca es tarde para las amigas, ya sabes... y cruzar el charco requiere su tiempo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

No te pienses que el amigo Gurb te ha olvidado ¡faltaría más!
Te  congratula por tus 6000 y te manda un abrazote  y un besote también.
Claude


----------



## Outsider

Mes félicitations aussi, Gévy. ​


----------



## Gévy

Ouahhhhhhh, GURB, tu es venu !!!  Te echábamos de menos. C'est chouette de ta part, attends, tiens, puisque tu passes par ici ça mérite une photo... clic !

 Un truc qui me chagrine... pour le  besote  que tu m'envoies... à gauche... sur la photo... c'est bien *toi*, dis... pas moi ?

Un gros bisou, Claude, et toute mon amitié,

Gévy


----------



## Gévy

Outsider aussi tu es là !  Oh, mais c'est un fête qui dure, c'est génial, ça. Merci de tout coeur !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

_Toc, toc!

Je me permets de m'inclure dans la liste de foristes qui célèbrent tes 6000 (et plus) fils (attention, je dis fils, non pas fils ))), Gévy.

Merci pour tes conseils, ta gentillesse et ton humour.

Bisous,


José._


----------



## Gévy

Entre, la porte est ouverte ! 

Ah, merci de ce joli feu d'artifice, on sent qu'on est à la veille du 14 juillet, jejejeje... 

Heureusement que tu as précisé de quels fils il s'agissait, je suis sûre que tout le monde me croyait déjà transformée en poule pondeuse , mais non, non, sur le forum je tricotte: un mot à l'endroit, un mot à l'envers... Alors, comme tu vois, avec moi ...


Un grand merci + un gros bisou 

Gévy

Désormais je fais partie des "Thanks but no thanks", alors je profite de ce dernier congrat public (le nombre de posts devient trop grand, ça fait plus honte qu'autre chose, jajaja) pour remercier tout le monde. Vous êtes tous des amours !


----------

